# I need a new belt sander



## Hammer7869 (Jun 13, 2018)

I am in the market for a new 6x48" belt sander. The price ranges from a couple hundred to a couple thousand. 

I have two sanders right now with stands, one has parts that are just plain worn out and will be a real pain to replace. The other just doesn't have enough power to keep the belt turning with any pressure applied to it. We just adjusted the belt, but still a no go.

I think a bench sander would be fine as I can attach it to one of the stand that I currently have. I wont use the disc, so it not a factor. The big thing is the 6x48" belt size.

What are you recommendations for a good commercial sander that would be running for a couple hours a day on a slow day to 5-6 hours on a busy day?

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

What parts can you make yourself, can you just get a new motor for the one that won't turn? I know neither of those options are as nice as a new tool would be, but if you can get by on the cheap and still have 2 good sanders, the extra money can go for some sweet wood, or a tool that you don't yet have.


----------



## Hammer7869 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jack Wilson said:


> What parts can you make yourself, can you just get a new motor for the one that won't turn? I know neither of those options are as nice as a new tool would be, but if you can get by on the cheap and still have 2 good sanders, the extra money can go for some sweet wood, or a tool that you don't yet have.



Good point. I can't make any of a the parts, but both motors turn fine. The one just doesn't have much power. Its a 1 HP, but it wont keep the sanding belt turning when you apply some pressure. 

The other one needs new bushing on the front roller. I dont know if the shaft is worn, but there is a lot of play between the shaft and bushings. They should have been replaced years ago, but just didnt know how...but now its at the point that it need to be fixed or replaced.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree, fix it is the first option. OR, make one...
https://woodgears.ca/belt_sander/plans/index.html 




Either way, you should be able to fix them next time.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

For a "new" motor, you may find a good deal on a used tool that you really don't want, or that isn't in very good condition, but all YOU'RE looking for is a motor upgrade so that's what you would be looking for, cheaper than buying a new motor, and often times cheaper than buying a used motor only.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

JOAT said:


> I agree, fix it is the first option. OR, make one...
> https://woodgears.ca/belt_sander/plans/index.html https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tdSaE663AU
> 
> Either way, you should be able to fix them next time.


That's also something I was implying with my first comment, as well as what can you simply fabricate for parts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Powermatic...


----------



## Hammer7869 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok, I think I will take a stroll down the fix it path and see where I end up. Then I will look at powermatic... building my own is probably not a path I will take, although interesting and Matthias' engineering and builds are always a joy to watch.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The cheapest I found new was Grizzly.
Combination Sander 6" x 48" Belt 9" Disc Z Series | Grizzly Industrial

There is a used one on Ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toolkraft-...931991?hash=item23ae86e757:g:KXwAAOSw-FNb5GSB

Craig List Tenn. 
https://jacksontn.craigslist.org/tls/d/belt-sander-6-48-powermatic/6756299282.html

Another for $20.
https://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/d/6-48-belt-sander/6757171663.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113392409548

https://www.cpooutlets.com/on/deman...ault/Search-Show?dq=6X48 sander&q=6X48 sander


Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> The cheapest I found new was Grizzly.
> Combination Sander 6" x 48" Belt 9" Disc Z Series | Grizzly Industrial


I can beat that.
https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-x-9-in-combination-belt-and-disc-sander-61750.html
They also have a 4" model that is $70.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I can beat that.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-x-9-in-combination-belt-and-disc-sander-61750.html
> They also have a 4" model that is $70.


I thought about it, but I didn't want to get slapped around by Stick,

GO HARBOR FREIGHT!!!!

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> I can beat that.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-x-9-in-combination-belt-and-disc-sander-61750.html
> They also have a 4" model that is $70.


Theo...
the OP want's a production machine...
he won't get that w/ a HF nor a home made one...


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If your belt sander does not run and bogs the belt down it would seem you have a drive problem. If the drive belt is stretched the belt will stop or bog down with even light pressure on the top of the belt. A 1HP motor should make a 6" x 48" belt drive just fine unless you are trying to grind metal. The 1 HP motor is ok adequate if it if it is working ok. You might try to get one of those link belts that are customizable. The link belts run smoother you can always remove a link to adjust. Most belt sanders have a limited amount of adjustment. If you decide to change the motor do not get one too big. Remember the whole system was designed around a 1 HP motor. Also check your drive pulley. Sometimes they have a set screw that is loose and is slipping and sometimes they are keyed and the key has sheared off. With the pulley loose and/or the key sheared the pulley may be slipping on the motor or belt drive shafts. 

Replacing the whole sander for a new one is one way but it is always cheaper to fix. Rikon has a 6" x 48" sander as well as some already mentioned above. Stay away from Harbor Freight. Powermatic is nice but very expensive. Unless you are really making money with your sander it would seem best to rebuild or fix as required.

Good Luck


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a 1.5 horse Leeson motor with less than a hours use on it that I'll sell real reasonable.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I got a 1.5 horse Leeson motor with less than a hours use on it that I'll sell real reasonable.


What is the RPM? Those belt sanders run on 1750rpm.
Herb


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> What is the RPM? Those belt sanders run on 1750rpm.
> Herb


Grizzly and HF motors are rated @ 1 hp and 3450 rpm.
Powermatic rates the belt and disc speeds.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Not so sure it's practical to build but if you have the parts and time, why not?


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hammer7869 said:


> I am in the market for a new 6x48" belt sander. The price ranges from a couple hundred to a couple thousand.
> 
> 
> What are you recommendations for a good commercial sander that would be running for a couple hours a day on a slow day to 5-6 hours on a busy day?
> ...


You are using this machine way more than a cheap hobby machine is built to take so you should be looking at light industrial. I do not think this size is available in full industrial. May be you should consider a bigger industrial machine? Used industrial is going very cheap these last few years. If you insist on 6x48, go for the models with 12'' disk rather than 9''. I have a King industrial older version that is direct motor drive and works quite well for a 1000$ machine. Are you using it horizontal or vertical?
Rob


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Rikon hands down. Good price especially when they go on sale and have a 5 year warranty plus great customer service.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

boogalee said:


> Grizzly and HF motors are rated @ 1 hp and 3450 rpm.
> Powermatic rates the belt and disc speeds.


You are right, seems like they are both depends on if they are direct drive or belt drive.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I would check for any local machine tool companies. For example, Barbo Machine Tool, barbomachinery.com, in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Brian I think I would look into buying industrial equipment because of the number of hours a day you are running that sander. 

I do agree with the Powermatic sander, heavy well built and made for production use. 

Most hobby machines aren't built to run the number of hours you need to run one so you'll be back looking for another one in a couple of years.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I've had a Rikon 6x48 w 10" disk since 2008, never stalled, use HF Belts and disk due to pricing and everyone that has purchased off my recommendation still likes me. If you currently have a 1hp motor and it is stalling, you have other problems, rust on the platen, dry lube or grit in the bearings, etc. or a weak 1hp motor.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> Theo...
> the OP want's a production machine...
> he won't get that w/ a HF nor a home made one...


But he never said what he actually will be doing with one, and if using it on metal or wood. All we actually know is he wants it to be used from about 2 hours to 6 hours at a time. 

I am personally aware of a contractor that buys HF tools that will be used for basically 10-12 hours a day, 7 days a week. Used like that they last about 3 weeks. Not long you say, but considering the fact that the same tool sold by the name brand companies cost about twice the HF tool, and last about 4 weeks. So, he spends the same amount of money, but get 6 weeks of work rather than only 4. At times HF rocks. I've got HF power tools I bought over 20 years ago, with the idea of buying better when they wore out, or broke. And still use them, because they never broke or wore out. 

Personally, I would make one, out of wood. Use it, see where the weak spots are, if any, then make one out of metal, with the weak spots addressed. Then if that worked out, make another, as a standby machine. Then you can do maintenance on one machine, while putting the standby machine into production. Then when that machine needs maintenance, repeat. Should never have any down time that way.


----------



## Hammer7869 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok, so after hunting for replacement bushings, no one carries them. Not even a company that has sold bushings for 75 years. A local machinist said that to make new oil impregnated bushings will be around $100-200 for the time. So, rather than replacing parts, I'm just going to upgrade. A rather big upgrade. I'm looking at the powermatic 31a 1 Phase belt sander. It's quite a bit different from what I currently have, but I think in the long run, the power and reliability will pay off in speed/performance and maintenance.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hammer7869 said:


> I'm looking at the powermatic 31a 1 Phase belt sander. It's quite a bit different from what I currently have, but I think in the long run, the power and reliability will pay off in speed/performance and maintenance.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


very good thinking..


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Hammer7869 said:


> Good point. I can't make any of a the parts, but both motors turn fine. The one just doesn't have much power. Its a 1 HP, but it wont keep the sanding belt turning when you apply some pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> The other one needs new bushing on the front roller. I dont know if the shaft is worn, but there is a lot of play between the shaft and bushings. They should have been replaced years ago, but just didnt know how...but now its at the point that it need to be fixed or replaced.


My Craftsman 6×48 & 9" disc came with a 3/4 hp and you think yours is underpowered. I guess a 1hp won't fix it. I could probably buy a used one for the cost of a 1 1/2 hp motor. Some small sanders have a graphite plate under the belt to reduce friction under load. I saw 6" graphite impregnated canvas sold by the foot to be used under a belt. I wonder if it would help.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

gdonham1 said:


> If your belt sander does not run and bogs the belt down it would seem you have a drive problem. If the drive belt is stretched the belt will stop or bog down with even light pressure on the top of the belt. A 1HP motor should make a 6" x 48" belt drive just fine unless you are trying to grind metal. The 1 HP motor is ok adequate if it if it is working ok. You might try to get one of those link belts that are customizable. The link belts run smoother you can always remove a link to adjust. Most belt sanders have a limited amount of adjustment. If you decide to change the motor do not get one too big. Remember the whole system was designed around a 1 HP motor. Also check your drive pulley. Sometimes they have a set screw that is loose and is slipping and sometimes they are keyed and the key has sheared off. With the pulley loose and/or the key sheared the pulley may be slipping on the motor or belt drive shafts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Craftsman uses a 2" and a 2 1/2" pulley. They are below the minimum size for a link belt. I don't know what size the OP has. I am going to a cog belt for a better wrap. If you stall the sanding belt it is obvious whether the drive belt is slipping. Mine just stalls the motor.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" ...A local machinist said that to make new *oil impregnated bushings* will be around $100-200 for the time."
-Brian

Others may disagree, but _I_ detest sintered metal bearings/bushings. IBM used to use them a lot in their equipment, back in the '60s and '70s. They were a maintenance nightmare.
They were porous by design; not a brilliant concept where there's any kind of dust.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mycrossover said:


> I saw 6" graphite impregnated canvas sold by the foot to be used under a belt. I wonder if it would help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes it makes a difference. Treadmills use the same thing under their belts.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hammer7869 said:


> Ok, so after hunting for replacement bushings, no one carries them. Not even a company that has sold bushings for 75 years. A local machinist said that to make new oil impregnated bushings will be around $100-200 for the time. So, rather than replacing parts, I'm just going to upgrade. A rather big upgrade. I'm looking at the powermatic 31a 1 Phase belt sander. It's quite a bit different from what I currently have, but I think in the long run, the power and reliability will pay off in speed/performance and maintenance.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


CPO Outlets has free shipping on them.
Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

JOAT said:


> I can beat that.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-x-9-in-combination-belt-and-disc-sander-61750.html
> They also have a 4" model that is $70.


I'm surprised Herb didn't mention that one. Go HF.>


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if the machinist could machine the housing to hold a sealed bearing? If you are replacing and working it several hours every day then I agree with Stick, spend a little more and you'll get something that can take it. And be repairable too.


----------

